# what are you listening to when ur about to spark up??



## willsmokeyou (Aug 7, 2011)

curious to know what everyone listens to when they're about to spark up that joint,blunt or bong. I myself like to listen to that old school rap/hip-hop. I also listen to alot of these guys-->http://www.youtube.com/user/DaTokeprod?feature=mhee.

Feel free to express yourselves and share what type of music you enjoy. thanks for stoppin by, stay smokinn~~


----------



## Farfenugen (Aug 7, 2011)

Mazzy Star, Barenaked Ladies, Skynard, Doobies or Shirley Temple


----------



## superbee (Aug 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;fOniR2N63zQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOniR2N63zQ[/video]


----------



## ford442 (Aug 7, 2011)

i am usually listening to some good electronic stuff - or my own music that i wrote when i was stoned makes me want to pack a bowl.. 
click on my sig for music written while baked!


----------



## allSmilez (Aug 7, 2011)

Anything by Carbon Based Lifeforms


----------



## Psychedelic Breakfast (Aug 7, 2011)

Grateful Dead, Pink Floyd, and others I can't think of right now


----------



## Grumpy' (Aug 7, 2011)

Usually my wife, hence the need to light up. Lol


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Aug 7, 2011)

old rock, Metal....or some bluegrass 

[video=youtube;8Iih9gSPlKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Iih9gSPlKs[/video]

[video=youtube;KdHE-50tTVo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdHE-50tTVo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## willsmokeyou (Aug 8, 2011)

@ grumpy thats funnnnnyyyyyyy


----------



## Cropmaster420 (Sep 22, 2011)

http://youtu.be/ORJBFI_OLdU


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 22, 2011)

some of my fav drug songs to get high as fuck to

my man freddie gibbs!
[video=youtube;s8tI9mtq0aA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8tI9mtq0aA[/video]
this one has a little talkin at first but the song is legit, plus he's burnin while layin the track!
[video=youtube;iLwEoNlke1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLwEoNlke1I[/video]
boosie has a few
[video=youtube;mIK1Lq8bPZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIK1Lq8bPZs[/video]
CLASSIC RIGHT HERE all yall should know this one!
[video=youtube;EymI1OGOOpk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EymI1OGOOpk[/video]
[video=youtube;pmtq7di9dpM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmtq7di9dpM[/video]


----------



## Try it high (Sep 23, 2011)

Reggae, Hendrix, Pink Floyd and some Hip-Hop songs are my preference.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 23, 2011)

...Gojira - Meshuggah - Opeth - Yes - Porcupine Tree - Rush - Soul Coughing...and on.


----------



## smokebros (Sep 23, 2011)

*Slightly Stoopid*


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Sep 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;SHDSaSyBrTI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHDSaSyBrTI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## mouthmeetsoap (Sep 23, 2011)

I like mind-music. Engaging stuff that takes you on a journey while high. Pink Floyd is great, The Mars Volta are great, Tool is great, but most of all I like Buried Inside. The album Chronoclast is epic for the ages. Especially once you delve into the whole concept of the album. Great stuff.

[video=youtube;Jnd5q3Feui0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jnd5q3Feui0[/video]


----------



## stonedoutcam (Sep 23, 2011)

slightly stoopid my ipod was on shuffle tonight and this was the sog as i started to blaze ..sweet honey

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkNlsMGooy0


----------



## kielarjohson (Sep 27, 2011)

I am listening soft songs when I am about to spark up.
1. Cry by Mandy Moore
2. You by Switchfoot
3. Crazier by Taylor Swift.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 27, 2011)

doom and other metals


----------



## 2fast92 (Sep 28, 2011)

Neil Young I guess. It's always something different.


----------



## Farfenugen (Oct 1, 2011)

Check out the Sheepdogs, good ol 1970's style rock and roll, reminds me of the Allman Bro's/Doobie's/Skynard...


----------



## NikoBellic (Oct 1, 2011)

Always This,

[youtube]nxB6zfoWf9M[/youtube]


----------



## arsenal69 (Oct 2, 2011)

its all about top cat or sizzla and bounty killer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuJcMsOT1d0


----------

